# Suche SPS für Schulprojekt



## MCES (21 Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

Mein Name ist Markus Orthey und ich bin seid Jahren begeisterter Fischertechnik Maschinenbauer. Ich mache  eine Ausbildung als Elektroniker und da wir viel mit SPS zutun haben würde ich gerne meine Fischertechnik Maschinen über eine SPS ansteuern um in der Schule verschiedene Beispiele darstellen zu können. Nun suche ich eine passende SPS. vorher habe ich alles mit einem Fischertechnik Interface angesteuert und einem Erweiterungsmodul. 

Ich habe Somit 16 Eingänge+2 Analoge und 8 Ausgänge bei denen ich die Polarität ändern kann, also sind es eigentlich 16 Ausgänge. Das sollte die SPS mindestens können! 

Es wer schön wenn mir einer helfen könnte! 

Hier noch ein Projekt von mir:







Mit freundlichen Grüßen Markus


----------



## Paule (22 Januar 2010)

Willkommen im SPS-Forum!

Zwei Fragen:
1. Was stellt Deine Produktionsstraße her? Kissen? 
2. Was hast Du für die SPS für ein Budget zur Verfügung?


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2010)

soll IEC oder S konform ausgebildet werden?


----------



## MCES (22 Januar 2010)

Hallo, Danke

LOL nein ich habe es nur schnell auf das Bett gestellt um Fotos zu machen 

Zur Funktion:

Der Roboter Holt die Steine Bringt sie Zum Magazin, vom Magazin geht es weiter in das Rondell, wo die teile Gestanzt werden. Danach werden die Teile Pneumatisch auf das Förderband geschoben und nach vorne gefahren, bis der Roboter sie weider abholt. Das ganze wird 2 mal mit jedem Stein gemacht und danach werden sie vorne ausgeworfen! 

Ich wollte die Teile gebraucht kaufen also mehr wie 150€ wollte ich nicht ausgeben eigentlich! 

liebe Grüße Markus


----------



## MCES (22 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> soll IEC oder S konform ausgebildet werden?




Wir machen in der Schule im Moment noch Möller Easy aber das is einfach. 
Ich weiß nicht genau was danach kommt sind die nicht ziemlich ähnlich? 
Ich will es auch Später für die Meisterschule....


----------



## MCES (22 Januar 2010)

Oder wo genau liegt der unterschied?  Zwischen IEC oder S, habt mitleid bin Neueinsteiger bei der Sache:-|

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2010)

MCES schrieb:


> Oder wo genau liegt der unterschied?  Zwischen IEC oder S, habt mitleid bin Neueinsteiger bei der Sache:-|
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe



mit iec sind die programmiersprachen gemeint, die der iec 61131-3 entsprechen
mit S ist der siemens-standard gemeint, der sich von der oben genannten norm unterscheidet

bei 150 talern... hmm ... vielleicht bekommste da ne melsec oder ps3 (4 ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da sollte noch ein schein mit drauf) für ... ansonsten halt s5


----------



## MCES (22 Januar 2010)

OK Dann werde ich mich mal umschauen! 

LG Markus


----------



## Homer79 (22 Januar 2010)

...oder vielleicht ne 100er Vipa...da kostet die Software ja auch nichts, wenn S konform sein soll...
gibts in der Bucht auch günstig...


----------



## eder2f (25 Januar 2010)

Frag mal bei B&R nach. In der Regel werden Schulprojekte mit HW unterstützt!


----------



## jackjones (26 Januar 2010)

Auch S. unterstützt Schulprojekte!

Wir haben früher Step7 gratis bekommen. Ein Kollege hat zu S. eine freundliche Mail geschickt. 

Angekommen ist ein Paket mit vielen CDs und Schüler/Stundenten Lizenzen.


----------



## MCES (26 Januar 2010)

OK Danke für die Hilfe da muss ich mich mal schlau machen! Einge vergünstigung wer schon ganz gut


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2010)

woher kommst du denn?
wenn du mir das zeug wieder bringst, dann kannst du gerne was haben.
wir bauen auch immer mal wiederalge um wo alte s7 rausfliegen, die geb ich dir auch so... aberich glaube momentan könnte ich dr höchstens ein paar gebrauche ea karten geben - cpu muss ich schaun wenn ich daheim bin ob was rumfliegt...


----------



## MCES (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich komme aus Wendelsheim das liegt zwischen Worms uns Mainz
Ich würde lieber was kaufen wie leihen, ehrlich gesagt! 


Liebe Grüße Markus


----------



## Rudi (26 Januar 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...oder vielleicht ne 100er Vipa...da kostet die Software ja auch nichts, wenn S konform sein soll...gibts in der Bucht auch günstig...



Analoge Eingänge hat die aber von Haus aus nicht. Evtl eingebaute Potis oder man schaltet Analogeingänge von der 200er dran.


----------



## MCES (26 Januar 2010)

Mh eigentlich habe ich erst 2 mal mit Sensoren gearbeitet also wer nicht wichtig aber die Aus und Eingänge müssen ausreichen! 


LG Markus


----------



## Rudi (27 Januar 2010)

Dann ist die 100er von VIPA sicher eine gute Wahl.
Oder wenns preiswert sein soll eine S5 von Siemens. Ist dann allerdings mit STEP 5 oder ähnlichem zu programmieren.


----------



## micha732 (4 Februar 2010)

*VIPA hat auch Schulrabatte*

Hi MCES,

VIPA macht auch Schulrabatte. Die unterstützen hier auch Schulen. Nimm doch mal Kontakt zu VIPA auf.

Schreib einfach ne Mail an: info@vipa.de mit der Schilderung deines Anliegens.

Du kannst mir aber auch ein private Nachricht schreiben dann kann ich dir einen Kontakt vermitteln.

Viele Grüße
micha732


----------

